# Can you take Klonopin sublingualy?



## scotthallkevinnash (Dec 19, 2006)

Ive noticed less of an effect on 1mg of Klonopin if I swallow it rather then let it dissolve under my tongue. My question is if there is any research to support this quicker onset time of sublingual administration or if its just simply the placebo effect working to make me believe it hits you quicker.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

yes you can, and it tastes quite sweet as well


----------



## Speak Easy (Jun 27, 2006)

Yeah, I've done it, but I never felt a difference. It does taste quite good, though, as Noca said.


----------



## FearNoMore (Mar 29, 2006)

That's the only way I take it. I don't know about any research though. I do believe that anything taken under the tongue will enter the bloodstream faster.


----------



## arthur56 (Jul 31, 2005)

theres lots of research and proof

type
sublingually
into a search engine and read up


----------



## PaulKersey (Jan 4, 2007)

I think that the wafers might be of use if you were looking for a more PRN (take it as needed) approach to Klonopin. If one is taking Klonopin once or twice daily, every day, then it seems that the tablets would be a lot more cost effective.


----------



## gottagetthrough (Jan 25, 2004)

From my experience, no difference really. Both methods take about 30-40 minutes to really kick in.


----------



## arthur56 (Jul 31, 2005)

under the tongue is lots quicker than swallowing, research is still being done into exactly how sublingually works
lots of info on the net under
sublingually


----------



## radiohead (Dec 15, 2008)

I will take it sublingually once in awhile, but I really haven't noticed much difference in onset or duration. It still takes me about 30 minutes to start to feel some relief of my anxiety, and it still lasts the same ole 8-12 or so hours as well.

I do love it's minty taste though, haha, that's seriosuly the only reason I even take it this way sometimes. 

I've almost hypothesized that since it is not water solubule(thus snorting it is useless as it is not absorbed by the mucous membrane in the sinus), that by sublingually taking it I am just making it a liquid, a minty, tasty one at that, and then I just swallow all the liquid......which is the klonopin, haha. Maybe some of it is absorbed if it comes in contact with one of the 2 veins under your tongue, but other than that I don't think it is. Water insolubility = not going to enter mucous areas and work; sinus, mouth, throat, etc.

However, I know this sounds crazy and a bit wierd, but I have read(and experimented), and found that it does help. Pure grain alchohol is best(moonshine), but you can even take methanol(not as safe), rubbing alcohol(not as safe), but the amount used is so low its really not "dangerous" by any means. I usually just use Vodka(40%alchohol, which is not as potent as others). 

Anyway, you just get a little ball of cotton, and mix it with that said alcohol/ethanol. Put it under your tongue, with the pill right under it/in it, and it helps it dissolve, and helps it to absorb a bit mucosally(still theory).

But I've read up on this quite a bit, and I believe this does increase the amount. I am not a drinker, but maybe its just the buzz i get from like .03 ounces of vodka under my toungue that does it, hahaha.


----------



## livingnsilence (Feb 4, 2008)

Drugs that are taken buccally or sublingually generally take less time to absorbe because they don't have the affects of food slowing absorbtion or gastric emptying affecting the time. Drugs are generally absorbed in the small intestines not the stomache which is why you usually have to wait at least 30 minutes or more. Ingested drugs are also absorbed over a longer duration than sublingually or buccally and the quicker something is absorbed the higher the plasma concentrations can be reached because less metabolism of the drug can occur, but that's only for drugs that have same bioabavailability. Also, taking medications sublingually or bucually avoids first pass metabolism, which means it doesn't have to first go to the liver where much of the drug gets metabolized into an inactive for before it can go elsewhere like the brain. In the mouth klonopin is absorbed into the mucous mebranes and then taken into the capillaries. I'm not sure of the bioavailability of klonopin oraly is compared to oral tablet taken sublingually (which will be different than the dissolvible waffers sublingually) though so I can't tell you if it is allowing the concentration of it in your blood to be any higher and therefore work better. But if you take it sublingualy just remember a drug can't be absorbed unless it's disolved so simply putting the whole pill under the tounge and keeping it in one spot will probably cause it not to work as good as just swallowing it. Try crushing it up some and moving it around some every minute or so and maybe take a swig of watter and hold it in your mouth.


----------



## livingnsilence (Feb 4, 2008)

radiohead said:


> Water insolubility = not going to enter mucous areas and work; sinus, mouth, throat, etc.


Lipophilic drugs can still enter through mucous membranes they just enter them slightly differntly than water soluble drugs. And acutally in the mouth the mucousa generally absorbs lipophilic drugs beter than water soluble ones.


----------



## radiohead (Dec 15, 2008)

livingnsilence said:


> Lipophilic drugs can still enter through mucous membranes they just enter them slightly differntly than water soluble drugs. And acutally in the mouth the mucousa generally absorbs lipophilic drugs beter than water soluble ones.


Thanks for your first post, very informative. About this that I quoted, it seems unique to what I've been reading/hearing. I'm not questioning that you are correct(I bet you are), as my sources are all internet related whether by forums, reserarches, test documents, etc.

Lipophilic drugs(I am a noob to pharma 101) has something to do with fat or fat cells right? Please let me know. ALso, can you point me to some documents that state this is true. I just know I've literally read that snorting most Benzo's(the rare few that don't are the ones we don't use) because the mucosa in our nose won't absorb it. So you are telling me that would be false?*(I just want to know becaue I've read so many people saying this, and i just love hte science of it). Sublingually I don't doubt that some of it is absorbed in the two veins under the tongue(though I am not even sure about it then), and then your saying it will be absorbed my mucous membranes throughout the throat and mouth?

I have searched google thousands of times that I just stopped, and came to no conclusion whether it was even absorbed mucously, let alone any proof the veins uinder your tongue abosrbed it. And all internet forums have opinions; all I have are quesitons, haha, and I just want some answers.

Are there any pages/sources you can point me to that can prove to me that all these idiots on OTHER FORUMS and such are all saying it won't be absorbed mucously, not in the nose or mouth, they think any lipophilic insoluble benzo without some type of alcohol won't be absorbed by any mucous membranes in the nose or mouth, and prove these people wrong.

If you could explain to me that its true, and have some simple type of source/reliable charts/studies that prove that sublingually a benzo can be absorbed under the tongue through its veins and through all the mucosa around the mouth/throat, etc.

That would be awesome man.


----------



## livingnsilence (Feb 4, 2008)

I don't really have time to look up better sources than the ones I'll post I didn't have time to look it up for specifically benzos but the talk about absorption in the mouth. Mucous membrane properties also vary from location to location so what works in the mouth may not work in the lungs, plus taking a prescription by a different route than prescribed is technically still considered illegal.

http://books.google.com/books?id=mj...esult&ct=result&resnum=1#v=onepage&q=&f=false

http://www.informahealthcare.com/doi/abs/10.1517/17425247.2.3.507?cookieSet=1&journalCode=edd


----------

